# CIS Stats/Standings Archives



## Hollywood3

Hopefully the admins can sticky this thread as a source of links for historical CIS stats and standings, which is sometimes hard to find. 

I found a link at Elite Prospects which has almost every league's 1979-80 standings. However, after that they have Canada West only. Did you know McMaster was in the AUS West that year?

The Bob Adams Site covers 1995-96 to 2008-09.

The Canada West site has a pdf format standings page which goes back to 1919-20, but omits the GPAC results. It also has links to year-in-review pages but has many missing years, including all years from 1987 to 1999.

The AUS and OUA sites appear to go back to 2002 and 2004, respectively.

The CIS site has absolutely nothing. In fact, prior to changing their url they had recent years' scores and standings but have now lost even that. You can still sneak in through an old link which still has the data going back to 2004-05.

If anybody has some helpful links in this regard, please post!


----------



## cishockeyfan

Interesting Site and I was very surprised to see McMaster in the AUS that season.............but....upon closer inspection, I noticed McMaster was also in the OUA that same set of standings, it certainly would never make sence to have a Hamilton Ontario team in the AUS, so it was obviously a Typo, the team that it was more than likely supposed to be was the Memorial Seahawks of St John's Newfoundland


----------



## cishockeyfan

Interesting to also see Lakehead in the Western Conference, and with Winnepeg in the league that year as well, it makes alot of sence.

If I was Lakehead University now, with their competitive teams year after year, their private funding and team Jet, I would rather be playing in the Canada West Conference, arent they closer to Manitoba, saskatchewan, regina than they are to any Ontario teams? it would be nice to round the Canada West back to 8 teams, and even out the OUA back to 18 instead of 19

Hollywood, any history news, rumours what could happens, what will never happens regarding hockey at the University of Winnepeg and Brandon University


----------



## rantfather

cishockeyfan said:


> Interesting Site and I was very surprised to see McMaster in the AUS that season.............but....upon closer inspection, I noticed McMaster was also in the OUA that same set of standings, it certainly would never make sence to have a Hamilton Ontario team in the AUS, so it was obviously a Typo, the team that it was more than likely supposed to be was the Memorial Seahawks of St John's Newfoundland




When Memorial was a men's hockey member in the AUS they were known as the Beothuks( an extinct aboriginal tribe) and the STU Tommies were the first visiting team to play them on the "rock";FYI


----------



## Coach Craig

cishockeyfan said:


> If I was Lakehead University now, with their competitive teams year after year, their private funding and team Jet, I would rather be playing in the Canada West Conference, arent they closer to Manitoba, saskatchewan, regina than they are to any Ontario teams? it would be nice to round the Canada West back to 8 teams, and even out the OUA back to 18 instead of 19




Lakehead doesn't have a team jet.


----------



## cishockeyfan

I didn't really mean they own theyre own Team Jet, but I remember reading, years ago when they started the program back up, that they had private investment into the team and had their own charter flights for their games away, and bringing in opponents, as the distances were too great to travel


----------



## Alpine

rantfather said:


> When Memorial was a men's hockey member in the AUS they were known as the Beothuks( an extinct aboriginal tribe) and the STU Tommies were the first visiting team to play them on the "rock";FYI




Weren't the University College of Cape Breton Capers (now Cape Breton University Capers) in the league in the early 90's?


----------



## FreddyFoyle

Yes, and they had fugly orange and green uniforms ...


----------



## AUS Fan

That was a "fun" roadtrip. When I was with Dal, we would play SFX on Saturday night, go on to Sydney, get the players settled in and then the coaching staff would retire to Smooth Hermans. In those days the AHL was still active in C.B. so there would always be players either from the Oilers or the visiting team at Hermans. Play UCCB Sunday afternoon, win 10-2 and have a six hour ride back home. 

Those were the days.....Sigh


----------



## Island Husky

Yeah the times were similar for us at Saint Mary's, I mean literally, i.e. arrival in Sydney, we'd stay there both ways, no matter who we played first, but we didn't win any 10-2 or go to Smooth Herman's.


----------



## Hollywood3

*Back on topic ...*

I clicked some old links and see that we can get to the old CIS stats pages then follow the links. For example, this gets you to the roster and stats pages for every CIS team:

http://cis.infinityprosports.com/2004/index.php?page=rosters&sport_name=mhockey

Now, the CIS stats were sometimes wrong but at least they are accessible. One thing I miss is the CIS schedule page with links to box scores and stories for every game:

http://cis.infinityprosports.com/2004/index.php?page=schedule&season_id=2006&sport_name=mhockey

You could also decipher the url for each game in advance and then insert it into posts!

The U of M site also reproduced game summaries from the pre-LeagueStat days and you could also decipher those urls:

http://www.umanitoba.ca/faculties/physed/athletics/hockey/mens/results/2007/101207.HTM

This one would be the game from October 12, 2007. See?

Now they just give the LeagueStat link. All the CW stats pages from those years are in a cyber graveyard.


----------



## Hollywood3

*More links*

First, if anybody has links to an archive for the CW and OUA LeagueStat years, I would like to see it. 

ITM, I have found a few useful links through *HockeyDB.com*:

*GPAC Link Page* - It has a listing for only one season, *1979-80*. Brandon, Manitoba, and Regina were in a tight race for the top whilst Lakehead and Winnipeg were given the boots.

*Canada West Link Page* - They have some information for each year from 1972 to 2011 but some years are spotty. In fact, many have information for only one team. They do have *1976-77*, *1977-78*, *1979-80*, *1982-83*, *1983-84*, *1984-85* (the last year from the GPAC years), *1985-86* (the first season of the re-amalgamation with GPAC), and *1986-87*. The puzzling gap from 1987-1998 is there. The standings are complete from 1998-99 to present.

*CIAU/CIS Link Page* - Although it has links going back to 1952 the links are all but useless until one gets to *1970-71* when it has the final standings for each conference. An interesting read. There were 10 Atlantic teams and 7 Western teams (but included were Winnipeg, Brandon, and Victoria instead of Saskatchewan, Regina, and Lethbridge). Ontario and Quebec had four divisions or conferences, two of which included teams from both provinces and two of which were all-Ontario. 

Then they show only OUA standings (I guess the site was made by a guy from Ontario!), with lots of gaps and several years with only one team listed. IAE they have OUA standings for *1971-72*, *1972-73*, *1989-90*, and *1992-93*. They also have all OUA standings from 1996-97 onwards.

*QUAA Link Page* - They have links for only two seasons: *1979-80* and *1986-87*. The league shrunk from 7 to 4 teams in that time, one of which was Ottawa. Hence the move of the surviving teams to the OUA.

*AUAA/AUS Link Page* - They have links for lots of seasons but prior to 1998-99 the only years with full standings are for *1986-87* and *1979-80*.

There have been some updates at *Elite Prospects* as well. They have full standings from 2002-03 to 2010-11. But from 2002-03 to 2006-07 they include non-conference games in the records of the CW teams.


----------



## Hollywood3

*Wikia.com*

I found a season listing for all conferences in their various incarnations. These links have standings going all the way back:

*University Cup - 1963-2012*
*Canada West (CWUAA) 1973-2012*
*Great Plains Athletic Conference (GPAC) 1973-1985*
*Western Intercollegiate Athletic Association (WIAA) 1963-1972*
*Western Canadian Intercollegiate Athletic Union (WCIAU) 1919-1962*
*Ontario University Athletics (OUA/QOAA/OUAA) 1903-2012*
*Quebec University Athletic Association (QUAA) 1972-1987*
*Ottawa St.Lawrence Conference (OSLC) 1951-1971*
*Atlantic University Sports (AUS) 1920-2012*


----------



## northvanman

Hollywood3 said:


> I found a season listing for all conferences in their various incarnations. These links have standings going all the way back:
> 
> *University Cup - 1963-2012*
> *Canada West (CWUAA) 1973-2012*
> *Great Plains Athletic Conference (GPAC) 1973-1985*
> *Western Intercollegiate Athletic Association (WIAA) 1963-1972*
> *Western Canadian Intercollegiate Athletic Union (WCIAU) 1919-1962*
> *Ontario University Athletics (OUA/QOAA/OUAA) 1903-2012*
> *Quebec University Athletic Association (QUAA) 1972-1987*
> *Ottawa St.Lawrence Conference (OSLC) 1951-1971*
> *Atlantic University Sports (AUS) 1920-2012*




This is awesome - thanks for posting. I started following (then) OUAA hockey in 1982/83 and looking at the standings brought that season back. During that era, U of T were an absolute powerhouse. If you look at the standings that year, you'll see that their record was 22-1-1 - in all my years watching CIS hockey, I don't think I've ever seen one team that much better than everyone else (look at their goals for - they AVERAGED 9.5 goals per game!). But they had an achilles heal. Their one tie and one loss that season were both against Laurier, the only two games they played against each other during the regular season. They both advanced to the Queen's Cup and Laurier took out U of T 2 games to none, for their first ever conference title. This was one of the best examples I've seen of there clearly being an elite team, but that one team had figured them out.


----------



## Hollywood3

Here's another league that lasted four years and was disbanded for World War II:

International Intercollegiate League (IIL)


----------



## WilcoxHound

*Allan Cup 2014*

Former St. Mary's Huskie star Cam Fergus leads the Clarenville Cougars into the Allan Cup final April 19/14 against the host Dundas Real McCoys. There was a good representation for the CIS on the Senior AAA teams competing at the tournament.


----------



## WilcoxHound

St FX alumnus Mike Mole face 53 shots to lead the Dundas Real McCoys to a 3-2 win in 2OT in the final of the 2014 Allan Cup tournament.


----------



## RED ARMY EAST

WilcoxHound said:


> Former St. Mary's Huskie star Cam Fergus leads the Clarenville Cougars into the Allan Cup final April 19/14 against the host Dundas Real McCoys. There was a good representation for the CIS on the Senior AAA teams competing at the tournament.




Former V-Red Rob Henniger would have been there, but his wife had a new baby recently.
He led the NFLD Senior league in scoring and his team ( Grand Falls) defeated Clarenville in the final this year. He played on a line with Fergus. Luke Gallant, former V-Red, was also on the Clarenville roster.


----------



## RED ARMY EAST

Former X captain Chris Hulit (from Calgary ) was also on the Clarenville roster.


----------



## Hollywood3

*Wikia*

The Wikia site is the best place to reliably find CIS standings from yesteryear. I am amingst those who provide updates to it. 

I am looking over the AUS right now. There are no playoff results for 1987, 1988, 1989, or 1991. Anybody know where these would be?

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/1986-87_AUAA_Season

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/1987-88_AUAA_Season

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/1988-89_AUAA_Season

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/1990-91_AUAA_Season


----------



## Drummer

I'll take a look in my files. I have this for some years, but not all.

FYI - Their 1990/91 results are not correct - they are a duplicate of the 1992/93 season.


----------



## Drummer

Hollywood3 said:


> The Wikia site is the best place to reliably find CIS standings from yesteryear. I am amingst those who provide updates to it.
> 
> I am looking over the AUS right now. There are no playoff results for 1987, 1988, 1989, or 1991. Anybody know where these would be?




I made some updates and have the following question (as I'm assuming you've made updates to this site in the past).

I see in some AUS seasons, for playoffs, the editor has a line identifying the winner of the series followed by the game results, but in other seasons the games results come first then a line confirming the winner.

Q.1. I prefer the former; Line with teams and result followed by the games. It looks more appealing visually as you have the indented games results to 'follow'. What is your suggestion so we can keep things consistent?

Q.2. For game results, do we assume the first team is home. I prefer to be more direct (place the word 'at' in the line) rather leave the reader to wonder what the order means.

*Semi-Finals *
*New Brunswick * defeats Moncton 2-0.

Moncton 1 at *New Brunswick *3
*New Brunswick *4 at Moncton 3


----------



## Hollywood3

Drummer said:


> I made some updates and have the following question (as I'm assuming you've made updates to this site in the past).
> 
> I see in some AUS seasons, for playoffs, the editor has a line identifying the winner of the series followed by the game results, but in other seasons the games results come first then a line confirming the winner.
> 
> Q.1. I prefer the former; Line with teams and result followed by the games. It looks more appealing visually as you have the indented games results to 'follow'. What is your suggestion so we can keep things consistent?
> 
> Q.2. For game results, do we assume the first team is home. I prefer to be more direct (place the word 'at' in the line) rather leave the reader to wonder what the order means.
> 
> *Semi-Finals *
> *New Brunswick * defeats Moncton 2-0.
> 
> Moncton 1 at *New Brunswick *3
> *New Brunswick *4 at Moncton 3




The problem has been finding as much data as possible. When I have posted I have followed the usual format to keep it consistent across conferences. So if you can find a date, score, and a link to stories etc. that would be nice. In many situations neither I nor others can easily tell who was at home, or if it was played at a neutral site. I would leave it in the usual format for other leagues/seasons. In the old days there were many neutral site games in both the west and maritimes.

I have added links to senior hockey seasons for Acadia, Mount Allison, St. FX, and Dalhousie. I could not find any for UNB, other than a blurb from Wikipedia which I have now added.


----------



## Hollywood3

*OUA LeagueStat*

What has happened to the OUA LeagueStat site? I get just a blank screen when I fo to my old links.

http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/schedule.php?season_id=71

http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/schedule.php

http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/

http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/statdisplay.php?type=standings&season_id=


----------



## connor macdavid

Hollywood3 said:


> What has happened to the OUA LeagueStat site? I get just a blank screen when I go to my old links.




Yeah, the site's really weird.

Basically you have to click on the URL, then delete it so it just reads 'http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/'

From there you can find standings, leading scorers, etc. from every season dating back to 2007-08.


----------



## Hollywood3

connor macdavid said:


> Yeah, the site's really weird.
> 
> Basically you have to click on the URL, then delete it so it just reads 'http://www.leaguestat.com/oua/MEN/en/stats/'
> 
> From there you can find standings, leading scorers, etc. from every season dating back to 2007-08.




I got it working but it is weird it is not linked at the OUA hockey site.


----------



## AdamMcg83

Hollywood3 said:


> I got it working but it is weird it is not linked at the OUA hockey site.




The OUA redesigned their site last year, and removed all the externally-facing Leaguestat plugins. But simply Googling "OUA Leaguestat" will get you to the daily scoreboard and/or the standings archives.


----------



## Hollywood3

AdamMcg83 said:


> The OUA redesigned their site last year, and removed all the externally-facing Leaguestat plugins. But simply Googling "OUA Leaguestat" will get you to the daily scoreboard and/or the standings archives.




That seems so odd. Why would they not want a service used? Te daily schedule is great because it has live updates and you can link to any game you want. I always have this on my phone for the CW when I am at a game even, since it serves as an out-of-town scoreboard.


----------



## AdamMcg83

Hollywood3 said:


> That seems so odd. Why would they not want a service used? Te daily schedule is great because it has live updates and you can link to any game you want. I always have this on my phone for the CW when I am at a game even, since it serves as an out-of-town scoreboard.




Tell me about it - I still use it as my out-of-town scoreboard on my OUA.TV broadcasts. No idea why they steered away from it on their new site, other than to guess that they wanted everything to adhere to the same visuals.


----------



## Hollywood3

*OIAA, MCHL, and COHL*

It seems that one of my annual summer projects is searching for new sources of stats/data/information on past years of CIS/US hockey.

First topic: the Ontario Intercollegiate Athletic Association (OIAA). The best source is Wikia: http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/Ontario_Intercollegiate_Athletic_Association

In brief: Ontario and Quebec had three separate conferences through 1970-71, after which they realigned along provincial lines. The conferences were:

1. CIAU (Central) which became the Quebec-Ontario Athletic Association (QOAA) in either 1953 or 1955. (Names were not branded then like they are now. Different sources give different dates. The QOAA is also sometimes called the Ontario-Quebec Athletic Association.)

2. Ottawa-St. Lawrence Conference (OSLC), sometimes also called Ottawa-St. Lawrence Athletic Association. 

3. OIAA.

From 1971-72 onwards the Quebec teams went to the Quebec Universities Athletic Association (QUAA) and the Ontario teams went to the Ontario Universities Athletic Association (OUAA), except for RMC who spent some time in each.

The OIAA was a 2nd tier league and included the following:

Brock Badgers
Hamilton Institute of Technology (now part of Mohawk College)
Osgoode Hall Legalites (now part of York)
Laurentian Voyageurs
Waterloo Lutheran Golden Hawks (now renamed Laurier)
Ryerson Rams
Trent Excalibur
Western Ontario Institute of Technology (now part of St. Clair College)
Windsor Lancers
York Yeomen 

The Ryerson Alumni Site claims that they won OIAA titles in 1959 and 1963. The OIAA Wikia Page has links to season standings for 1964-65 through 1970-71.

The Ryerson Wikia Page also links to claims at the Ryerson Alumni Site wherein they claim titles in the Minor College Hockey League (MCHL or MCL) in 1951-52 and the intermediate Central Ontario Hockey League (COHA or COHL) four times between 1953 and 1957. There are no Wikia Links for those seasons.

So anybody have any sources for more information on the OIAA, MCHL, or COHL?


----------



## Hollywood3

*Universiade*

I found a whole lot of sources for past Universiade results and posted them on the Wikia pages:

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/Category:International_University_Hockey?venotify=created

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Universiade

http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/Ice_hockey_at_the_Winter_Universiade

Most of the new information came from:

http://internationalhockeywiki.com/ihw/index.php?title=Category:Winter_Universiade

The missing information which would be of use would be to get Canada's reps for these years:

1972
1991
1997
2001


----------



## Drummer

Hollywood3 said:


> The missing information which would be of use would be to get Canada's reps for these years:
> 
> 1972
> 1991
> 1997
> 2001




My WUG 2001 page with roster and results.


----------



## Hollywood3

Drummer said:


> My WUG 2001 page with roster and results.




I thought as much. But still one never knows when exactly they went to the rotation, as opposed to the defending champion.

2001 is updated:
http://icehockey.wikia.com/wiki/2001_Winter_Universiade


----------

